# Pic of my old pedal collection



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a bad bunch of pedals eh? 

The pic is from 3 years ago, and I only have 6 of these pedals now. 








[/IMG]


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

do you still have the Kay fuzz? Always wondered what these sound like.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Current pedal collection


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Scottone said:


> do you still have the Kay fuzz? Always wondered what these sound like.


The Kay fuzz sounds really cool. A very nice smooth fuzz with a higher octave blended in. Very nice, but I sold it. I didn't use it enough. Because of The Edge using that pedal on Elevation, it's worth alot of $$$. 

Daniel Lanois also uses that pedal, and has a song on the Slingblade soundtrack named Orange Kay. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut20H-r9HiM


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> The Kay fuzz sounds really cool. A very nice smooth fuzz with a higher octave blended in. Very nice, but I sold it. I didn't use it enough. Because of The Edge using that pedal on Elevation, it's worth alot of $$$.
> 
> Daniel Lanois also uses that pedal, and has a song on the Slingblade soundtrack named Orange Kay.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut20H-r9HiM


Thanks for the link...very cool track. 

I just noticed that you have a LocoBox pedal too. I used to have the Cosmo Chorus but traded it away. Was a nice sounding pedal...should have kept it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Scottone said:


> Thanks for the link...very cool track.
> 
> I just noticed that you have a LocoBox pedal too. I used to have the Cosmo Chorus but traded it away. Was a nice sounding pedal...should have kept it.


I had a Locobox delay - very hard to find these guys. I traded the pedal to Scott (Askandyoushallreceive) - he's crazy in love with the Locobox stuff.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

dude... you sold your mojovibe? You dont miss it? I think at this point in time it would be irreplaceable. Nice pedal board for sure

Edited to say: Fine i must be going blind. You kept it. Good choice. Again, nice board.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

whammybar said:


> dude... you sold your mojovibe? You dont miss it? I think at this point in time it would be irreplaceable. Nice pedal board for sure


Nope, I still have it.

The mojovibe is at the top of the "new" pedalboard pic.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting idea for the pedalboard, using the zip ties and a cheap piece of pressboard. I've been thinking about trying something like that myself.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Greg Ellis said:


> Interesting idea for the pedalboard, using the zip ties and a cheap piece of pressboard. I've been thinking about trying something like that myself.




It keeps one from having to glue velcro on the back of pedals. These days some pedals are worth so much... 

It doesn't work that well if the pedal is quite heavy, such as the Foxrox Octron.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Very cool . You look like you need to buy my SKB PS-55 powered board :smile:


----------

